# Somebody has too much time???



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2920171/Knitted-kitchen-Room-entirely-wool-including-appliances.html

Fascinating piece of art....


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Individually some of the pieces are very nice (filet tablecloth, 2 chair seats) but all together rather dizzying.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Just DUCKY =) very clever and talented


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

What a lot of time, patience and creativity given to this project.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It looks like a lot of crochet too. Yes, someone has way too much time!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

joycevv said:


> It looks like a lot of crochet too. Yes, someone has way too much time!


Or they were decorating rooms for a dollhouse.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

I actually think it is quite an accomplishment for a group of artists to coordinate the colors and techniques used to put it all together... I like it...


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

My word!!!!! :lol:


----------



## maureen ann (Oct 10, 2012)

There were 50 people working on this project, so No, someone didn't have too much time on their hands. It was for a display ...full size not a doll house.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

About5yrs ago a knit group here did many rooms for an art display. Some of the knits were amazing and they raised many dollars for charity


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

i think it's fabulous!
i love the details, the cheese in the mousetrap, the tassels on the tablecloth, the magnets on the fridge... quirky, fun, colorful, and a joy to pore over the pics finding even more details. like "oh, there is a glass on the table" or "oh, a coaster set".


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PhoenixFire said:


> i think it's fabulous!
> i love the details, the cheese in the mousetrap, the tassels on the tablecloth, the magnets on the fridge... quirky, fun, colorful, and a joy to pore over the pics finding even more details. like "oh, there is a glass on the table" or "oh, a coaster set".


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

love it


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, I don't know about too much time. When a gal's gotta knit, a gal's gotta knit. No matter what it is.


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> Oh, I don't know about too much time. When a gal's gotta knit, a gal's gotta knit. No matter what it is.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Aha! *Now* I know my next project once my WIPs are completed


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful, but not something I would do!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Did anyone scroll down and see the knitted restaurant in canada? really cool.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Indeed too much time on their hands, however, looks like a fun collective project


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

That looks like so much fun...I bet they had a blast making that...


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Oh, I don't know about too much time. When a gal's gotta knit, a gal's gotta knit. No matter what it is.


 :thumbup: I think it's fabulous.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

How fun!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's pretty darned cool. Wish I had that sort of time!


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I really like the ducks


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Love the kitchen table and chairs


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very dedicated knitters and lovely work.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

It is wonderful.
I admire their creativity.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Gladrags said:


> Did anyone scroll down and see the knitted restaurant in canada? really cool.


Yes, and I liked the restaurant even more. It was a _real restaurant, with lots of comfy knitted things that warmed hearths, produced 'fuzzies' and smiles in cold weather.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

alidakyle said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2920171/Knitted-kitchen-Room-entirely-wool-including-appliances.html
> 
> Fascinating piece of art....


Well, the article did say that it took 50 knitters to accomplish it.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I sometimes think I could use 50 dedicated knitters to help me finish all my projects. LOL!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I loved it, but then I always admire creativity. I am also happy that I am reading so many positive comments about this accomplishment. In the past there has often been nothing but negativity for work such as this. Can you imagine the fun these knitters had creating this kitchen? That alone, I think, would have been worth the time it took. Great work.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I loved it, but then I always admire creativity. I am also happy that I am reading so many positive comments about this accomplishment. In the past there has often been nothing but negativity for work such as this. Can you imagine the fun these knitters had creating this kitchen? That alone, I think, would have been worth the time it took. Great work.


Totally agree...the fellowship created whilst knitting and/or crocheting this would be wonderful!


----------



## Lorilynn (Oct 17, 2014)

I like it. Very creative.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Or they were decorating rooms for a dollhouse.


That would be my thought.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What an amazing display, even the floor was knitted. I would never have the patience? Did you see the video about the knitting restaurant in Canada that followed?


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

i wish i could have been one of those knitters! i keep thinking about how i would knit a coffee mug...


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I think I would actually love to do that to my table and chairs!


----------

